# SCB Stingray / Mercury 300 XS - Metallic Silver



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB Stingray - Metallic Silver
Mercury Racing 300 XS (SM 1.62)
Rod locker
14" Riser Box
Cut Down Console 4"
Lighter Lay-Up (20%)
Fusion I-Pod Dock, Wet Sounds (2)6.5", 10" Sub, Syn 4 Amp
3 Optima Batteries

We were spinning a 24" Bravo @ 6100+ with no problems. Stingray's are the the 14-18% range.

GPS Problems, so no official speed to report. I fix this this week and get back on the water with a Pro ET 26".


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Very nice, job well done and I like the color.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Now that looks sharp.Good job..


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

what GPS is that on there?

sharp boat by the way


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

This one is mine!

Eric did a fantastic job as usual. The little run time we got today was fun - the 300XS is an animal!

I'm going to run it next weekend with a 24 bravo, 26 bravo, and 26 Pro ET after I finish the break-in. I'll post results (maybe even some pics and video).

Eric has his new glass shop running full blast now - go see him and take a ride!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

xtreme01 said:


> what GPS is that on there?
> 
> sharp boat by the way


Garmin 3210


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

Great looking rig Josh! Hopefully i'll be getting with Eric soon to get my name on the list.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

I was wondering if that was your boat, looks like it was well worth the wait turned out awesome, curious to see what numbers you get with that 26 pro et



fishnfool said:


> Garmin 3210


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

xtreme01 said:


> I was wondering if that was your boat, looks like it was well worth the wait turned out awesome, curious to see what numbers you get with that 26 pro et


Thanks!

I'll let you know....we had the big gps on the boat and both have a handheld but Eric's handheld was in his truck (we were in mine) and I just took the handheld out of my truck last week. The ant. wouldn't get reception on the big one so no go for a speed - we were both real disappointed to not know but spinning a 24 to 6k+ without really trying to get it perfect or holding it full throttle long tells me what I wanted to know!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

sweet looking ride. I assume the three batts are for a future trolling motor?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

yellowskeeter said:


> sweet looking ride. I assume the three batts are for a future trolling motor?


Yeah - 1 cranking and 2 trolling motor. The trolling motor has the quick detach mounts on there so we left it in the truck today.


----------



## grosbc (May 3, 2009)

*rodboxes*

Do you have room to add rodboxes in the front? Something like extending the sides of the casting deck to accomodate rodboxes?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

We can can do just about anything. 

Price of hull will be adjusted accordingly.


This boat has the rear rod box that houses (4) rod tubes, (3) Battery's, and On-Board Charger.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Eric--beautiful, amigo!!! I sure miss my ole 93 mph sled....Keep up the great work!!! Fantastic product and way ahead of your time.

Rob Mersinger


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Josh, 

Awesome lookin rig!! Can't wait to go for a ride!!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Congrats Josh. Looks like the wait was worth it. That boat is setup beautifully and very simple and clean at the same time. Eric continues to give us works of art to drool over.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow, very nice.. congrats on a beautiful rig..


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh man! I'm in love! Will they finance one for 30 years? :biggrin:


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

*WOW!*

Very nice! Once again, Eric, a work of art. Hope to get a ride on one of those soon.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

another post got me thinking.. all you're missing are the underwater neon green LED lights around the boat for cruising or fishing at night.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Josh, what is your draft with the lighter layup? Are you in the 10-11 inch range, or 11-12 inch range? If you are lighter, you should be in the hi 70's if the hull is in the 12-14 hundred pound range. Turning 6100 with a 24 pitch is impressive. Thats 88mph minus slip. So about 76mph at 14% slip.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

railbird said:


> Josh, what is your draft with the lighter layup? Are you in the 10-11 inch range, or 11-12 inch range? If you are lighter, you should be in the hi 70's if the hull is in the 12-14 hundred pound range. Turning 6100 with a 24 pitch is impressive. Thats 88mph minus slip. So about 76mph at 14% slip.


I didn't measure the draft; however, the weight distribution is different - we added the rod locker in the back which has some weight and put the 3 batteries in the rod locker rather than under the console. All of that and the lighter front/riser box/console makes it sit down more in the back. My guess is draft because of that is about the same as the heavier boats but it all helps with speed. I don't do much of the ultra shallow fishing out of the boat you all do - I just need to run shallow to get to where I can wade so giving up a little draft to gain speed is what I told Eric to do with the weight distribution.

I'll drift up until it won't float on a flat this weekend and measure it for you.

I'm not sure on speed but will know this weekend - I'm hoping to go 70 in this hot weather, I can promsie you all the boats I've been running are down 3-7mph from what they were running in winter with same props - this hot weather robs power pretty bad. That would put me 75ish in the winter trout tourns - just a guess at this point though.

Other thing is the motor is still in break-in mode. I don't really know what that means other than double oil but it may run even better once that is over????


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah, looks great!! See you in next months IFA or in octobers Extreme tourney.

chuck


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Very sweet. I really like that set up a lot. Eric makes a hell of a boat. Many days I miss my 2005 SCB TopCat, (the 1st one with the bubble console), 250ProXS, 84.4 gps, Lab 28. Had a blast with that boat. Congrats. Curious, are the fuel tanks in the riser, or in the sponsons? How did the weight get reduced? Kevlar? Vac bagged?Thanks.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

skeeter77346 said:


> Very sweet. I really like that set up a lot. Eric makes a hell of a boat. Many days I miss my 2005 SCB TopCat, (the 1st one with the bubble console), 250ProXS, 84.4 gps, Lab 28. Had a blast with that boat. Congrats. Curious, are the fuel tanks in the riser, or in the sponsons? How did the weight get reduced? Kevlar? Vac bagged?Thanks.


There is a single 60 gallon tank in the floor under the riser box. Eric will have to talk to the weight reduction. He explained it to me and showed me but I still dont understand it well enough to explain....


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

How does it ride in rough water (ie: 2-3ft chop)?


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

These boats handle chop about as well as any boat I have ridden in. The thing you have to remember is that the more speed you put to it the better it will ride.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Great looking boat Josh.... Eric did it again..... Let me know when you go to run props, I've got a couple for you to try....


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Dam, Eric is really turing up the speed on production. That boat is very nice looking, and you will pick up speed as it finishes the break in. I'm now faster after 25 hrs, and I have wore the prop a 1/4 " easy. I hit 67 on the way in after the Port Lavaca Tournament.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Great looking boat Josh.... Eric did it again..... Let me know when you go to run props, I've got a couple for you to try....


Thanks!

I'm planning to hit Matagorda Saturday if you're around. I'm going to fish in the morning for a couple hours then run around. I have 24 bravo and 26 bravo to try and will borrow the 26 pro et from Eric. Got anything else worth trying?


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

*Boat Ride*

Josh,

Would like to take that boat for a ride, once broken in, I'd like to go for a ride before i drop my scecs over to Eric. I'll be fly fishing in Colorado through Next MOnday and would like to get together with you shortly there after. If i like what i SEE, we'll going to the drop the college education fund in the water and see if it floats, goes fast, and catches fish. I'll be in tough, brutha.

Jeff


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Aggieholic said:


> Josh,
> 
> Would like to take that boat for a ride, once broken in, I'd like to go for a ride before i drop my scecs over to Eric. I'll be fly fishing in Colorado through Next MOnday and would like to get together with you shortly there after. If i like what i SEE, we'll going to the drop the college education fund in the water and see if it floats, goes fast, and catches fish. I'll be in tough, brutha.
> 
> Jeff


Sounds good! Just give me a call when you are ready - 281-731-5342.

Josh


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Eric ran it today for a demo, and it ran good! I'll wait to post the numbers until I see them for myself on Saturday....


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> Eric ran it today for a demo, and it ran good! I'll wait to post the numbers until I see them for myself on Saturday....


My brother and our best friend went on the demo, and they cannot believe how awesome your boat is. I am sure Eric told you some numbers, and you need to take in to account that the other 2 riders weigh in the 230 pound range, each. Congradulationes on your boat, my friend will be ordering one very soon, and I will in a couple of years. They are the best boats for our area.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm planning to hit Matagorda Saturday if you're around. I'm going to fish in the morning for a couple hours then run around. I have 24 bravo and 26 bravo to try and will borrow the 26 pro et from Eric. Got anything else worth trying?


Call me Friday...


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

If you have one post a pic of the color scheme, want to see the two tone. You need to post some numbers during the first cold front also! "Warp speed is to slow, go to Ludicrous speed!"


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

El Primero said:


> If you have one post a pic of the color scheme, want to see the two tone. You need to post some numbers during the first cold front also! "Warp speed is to slow, go to Ludicrous speed!"


I'll get some more pics and speed numbers for you this weekend and put them on here.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

*It now has 7 hours on it*

Eric ran it for a demo, and I went yesterday and just rode around in it for 4 hours. I'll take some pics while it is in my shop later today to show the black down the bottom of the cats. Now speed numbers....

I put in with a full tank of gas (60 gallons), 20lbs of ice and some drinks, and all my normal stuff (3 batteries, some tools, extra oil, tackle, etc, etc). I put a 26 bravo on that was brand new to see how it would run. In the ditch with slick water -

3900rpm = 50mph, 5800rpm = 73.1mph

I then went to the harbor and swapped props to a 24 bravo and opened it up -

6000rpm = 72.0mph

I ran around all day playing and got the gas down to 1/4 tank (I would guess it had 15 gallons in it but really don't know). I still had the 24 on and still in the ditch in slick water -

6200rpm = 75.1mph

I was by myself and had to use a handheld (GPS still won't work - looks like brand new GPS is bad) so getting pics was impossible this time. I am confident if I had put the 26 bravo back on with low fuel it would have run 76-77 or maybe a little better.

Eric ran it in by himself with low gas and a 26 pro et and got 77 but the pro et is not very good out of the hole or in handling.

The boat is awesome, thanks SCB!!!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

This is in the heat too where most of Eric's other boats seem to be down 5ish mph from where they were this winter. Winter down the King Ranch shoreline with a good chop could be interesting!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

That's awesome fast for a tunnel boat!!!


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

fishnfool said:


> This is in the heat too where most of Eric's other boats seem to be down 5ish mph from where they were this winter. Winter down the King Ranch shoreline with a good chop could be interesting!


It's not going to be interesting it's going to be fast as hell!!!!


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Good numbers my friend, looks like the winter tournaments will be interesting.​


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Do you have anymore pictures of the boat on trailer.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

tailchaser22 said:


> Do you have anymore pictures of the boat on trailer.


I'll take some. I meant to do it but have been real busy. I'll get them today or tomorrow for sure.

The trailer it is on is one of Eric's as SCB and Coastline are working on a custom trailer that it will be on as soon as it is finished (with custom wheels too of course...). The new trailer should be nice!


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

Are they Bauman props? Those cost about a grand



Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Great looking boat Josh.... Eric did it again..... Let me know when you go to run props, I've got a couple for you to try....


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

A grand?........just pay it,it's not a bad deal.Is your mom still an umpire?:fishy:


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

Is your mom going to scalp tickets to the Holder Show again this year?



Shallow Sport68 said:


> A grand?........just pay it,it's not a bad deal.Is your mom still an umpire?:fishy:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

snapdragrowb said:


> Is your mom going to scalp tickets to the Holder Show again this year?


No,but that BBQ pit your aunt made me is a POS!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

*pics*

I am not good at taking pictures; however, here are a few. I'll get some better ones when it is on my trailer!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Josh,

Beautiful boat, but to be honest I'd take that building before that boat. I wish I had that kind of storage and man cave.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sick boat man!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, really nice Josh! Love the extra details. Can I park my boat there to?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I never realized my shop would be so popular! Maybe I should rent some space out in it.....

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Josh,

Congrats on the new rig. Looks like it was well worth the wait. Don't call me when you're looking to upgrade again-Well, maybe? LOL! Hope to see you on the water sometime.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

bump...for a nice azzzz ride !


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*TXRIGGER*

Where has been TXRIGGER been on this forum???????????


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

txrigger got banned for talking negatively about eric and SCB boats.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*TXRIGGER*



railbird said:


> txrigger got banned for talking negatively about eric and SCB boats.


I went through his posts, where was he negative about Eric or SCB boats. All I see is friendly fun (my boat is faster than your boat and so on) with a friend that he knows and was trying to give him ideas. I do like to poke fun at friends and they at me, if they can't take it then they must not be friends.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Thought I would share this e-mail from Josh. He summed up the essence of the Stingray.

Thank you Josh, glad your enjoying you new boat.

"Man, I love my new boat! I'm getting good at running it now, and it is almost unbelievable how well it does everything! I caught trout out in the middle of the bay on some shell and reds back in a back lake 30 miles awaywith less than 12" of water to get into it and was in by noon with limits of both (only kept 5 of the trout but I think that ought to be the limit) -only one boat made that could accomplish that!"

Josh

The 2010 Stingray will prove to be a lean mean machine. 

SCB Factory


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

All true - it really is unbelievable! If anyone wants a ride, let me know. 

I'm going to work on some good pics and video when I get some time. I have a couple tournaments in October so it will get its first taste of being run hard, can't wait!


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

TOOEXTREME said:


> I went through his posts, where was he negative about Eric or SCB boats. All I see is friendly fun (my boat is faster than your boat and so on) with a friend that he knows and was trying to give him ideas. I do like to poke fun at friends and they at me, if they can't take it then they must not be friends.


I don't believe it was all as friendly as you make it out. Sure has been a lot more pleasant around here without him............his highschool banter got old.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Those Stingrays are the finest looking rigs out there (with the exception of the Shallow Sport of course) i like my boat simple simple simple,but the Stingray is very classy looking.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*BBoswell*

TXRIGGER's posts in question were removed from the sight, as are all statements the administrator deems too critical of others or controversial.

chuck


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB Custom Trailer*

Custom Trailer w/ 6" Main Beams
Full Welded Frame
Polished S.S. Fenders
17" Wheels


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

bad a**!!!


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Bad *** Boat!!!*

Hurts every time I look at that!!!


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

are those rims spinners :slimer::biggrin:


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh yea forgot to mention that is one freakin sweet setup!!!


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

No words to describe how bad *** that is


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Josh*

Josh, "Not too much and not too little, otherwise known as PERFECT!"


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

can you make me one for my 10ft mowdy...


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

SLICK SLICK SLICK!


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

that's pimpin.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Went and got it today - unreal, even better in person! 

Hopefully this nice new trailer will help me stick a 30" trout in the morning....


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I thought Xzibit showed that very trailer once on MTV's, "Pimp my Ride"


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

To stick the 30" trout you just need to add a little bling to your corky. Then nominate it for a new show "pimp my corky"


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

*played some today*

Went to Kemah and ran around with Eric and some other boats making a video. I finally got to run a 26 Pro ET - 79.0 with all my stuff in the boat, 3 batts, half a tank of gas and me....went 75 with 24 bravo on rev limiter.

I'll let Eric post the speeds from his new stingray sport with 300XS but he was pulling away from me....


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

"his new stingray sport with 300XS but he was pulling away from me...."

that quote got me all excited....haha. one day ill get me an SCB


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

So running that boat hard during a tournament what kind of range will it give you on 60 gallons without filling up. By the way that is one sweet rig.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

60 gallons of fuel can run a 300XS for 2.5 hours at WOT. 

Range will depend on average speed the conditions will allow.


----------

